# Installing Gnome Package



## mlux (Feb 24, 2012)

I am having issues trying to install the Gnome Package.  This is for a PowerPC64. I am using
`# pkg_add -r gnome2`

I get unable to get (then the ftp location).  I can ping google also.  I have tried to put the FTP URL in a browser on another computer and it says not found.

Are these files not in the right location?


----------



## phoenix (Feb 24, 2012)

If the file is "not found" on the FTP server ... then the package doesn't exist.  Not every single port is available as a binary package, and definitely not on every CPU architecture supported by FreeBSD.  My guess is that there is no GNOME 2.x binary package available for PowerPC64.  You'll have to use the ports tree to compile/install it.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2012)

What version of FreeBSD?


----------

